# Beethoven - String Quartet 14 op.131 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

A live performance of this quartet by the
Ariel Quartet 






I recently realised I'd not posted a review of Beethoven's monster op.131 so time to redress that. As usual I listened to as many as I could. You may agree or not but hopefully you'll find a top one that you previously didn't know.

Recommended
Afiara
Mosaiques
Di Cremona
Lydian
Endellion
Kuss
Emerson
Alexander 1&2
Voces
Orford
ABQ (studio)
Suske
Bartok
Guarneri (RCA)
Melos DG
Brentano
Talich
Jupiter
Ehnes
Gewandhaus
Orion

*Better

Artis* - engaging, insightful, crisp
*Prazak* - superb presto and finale but they don't get inside slower movements as well and the glassy recording slightly detracts
*Vlach* - whilst the Smetanas are beautiful but too broad for me here the Vlachs playing is only slightly less so and quirkier.
*Italiano* - classic account that's not equally impressive in every movement but still superb.
*Amadeus* - I'm not always a fan of the Amadeus' complete cycle but this is a great, balanced performance.
*Leipziger* - beautiful and lively in equal measure
*Casals* - playing in slow movements is divine.
*Jasper* - an updated Itallianos for me with nice lean textures (and great sound).
*Colorado* - a fine recording with lovely textures.
*Fine Arts* - firm, impressive, stylish
*Paizo* - check out this detailed account if you can. Expressive and dynamic.
*Wihan (live)* - lovely lines, warmly sensitive
*Yale* - happier, skipping performance full of life. Classic for a reason.

*Hugely recommended

Hagen* - slower but deeply affecting reading with fine playing.
*Takacs* - they get the balance just right with enough clout and sensitivity to please everyone. Glorious control of dynamics.
*Auryn* - spritely, lively, expressive and handsomely recorded.
*Brooklyn Rider* - a bit of an out-of-the-box recording that some may not get but I really rate this jaunty effort.
*Ebene* - another killer Ebene recording. Hard to believe this is live.
*Artemis* - the inner voicing, phrasing and detail is special.
*Kodaly* - the best of their cycle, for me. Interpretively straight down the middle but utterly convincing. Lovely presto.
*Vegh (70s stereo)* - heartfelt and deeply convincing soundworld here. Glorious
*Brodsky* - another lovely, rhythmically impressive performance recorded in terrific sound.

*The Bee's Knees*

*Belcea* - everything is just right in this account. I can't find a single thing I don't rate as a 10 in this whole reading. The Belceas don't always hit this high benchmark in Beethoven but they do in the op.131. The presto onwards is just the height of SQ playing. Sensitive, captivating yet powerful.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Merl, I have the Takacs as my #1. I think it's their best late Beethoven recording. They play with a combination of aggressive gusto and mystery, achieved by an amazing timbre and texture that Bob Ross might describe as "three hairs and some air." I sampled the Belcea and can see why you raved about it. It's incredible! Unfortunately, in my opinion, they blow the climax near the end, where the violin passionately sings out, followed by the cello, as the coda begins to wrap things up. It's the emotional high point of the work, and one I wait a long time for, in great anticipation. Of course, I just sampled the outer movements on my laptop, so it wasn't an ideal medium for the recording. Again, thank you for your efforts, which are almost always excellent and spot on.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I know what you mean about the climax but they don't blow it for me... Maybe slightly underplay it but it fits with the rest of the performance (which is of superb quality). The Takacs recording is the one I wrestled with the most as it was almost a top pick but something made me hesitate from giving it top spot. Who knows, I'll be revisiting them in the future so no doubt there will be movement.


----------

